# Query Success



## Caged Maiden (Apr 4, 2014)

I posted a query letter before and I'd like to post one again, for use by anyone who wants to see it.

  Last year, I sent out the query for Sayan Soul, five times.  I got two no-replies, two standard rejections, and a partial request.  I botched the submission with a poorly-edited manuscript and vowed never to submit again until I was ready.  So now that I'm about finished again with a better book, I sent out a query for it five days ago.  This evening, I got back a partial request.  I can't say whether I'm any good at writing books, but it appears my query letters are doing something right.  Here it is:

Dear Agent's name,



I  would like to first thank you for sending me a partial request over a  year ago for my novel Sayan Soul.  While I've set that work aside for  now, your interest gave me a huge boost of confidence and now that I  have another story to pitch, I'm back and knocking at your door, hoping  this might be a story more appealing and marketable.  



  Upon first glance, it might appear Kanassa’s citizens were spared the bloodshed of the civil war that raged for a decade in the northern states, but internal strife threatens to tear the republic apart.  For those who seek equality and freedom, the battle is far from over.


  Daniela’s world is turned upside  down when she is rebuffed by her lover and marries the black sheep of a  patrician family, a man who speaks of secrets rather than love and keeps his world hidden away behind locked doors.


Playing the dutiful wife only goes so far, and after one glimpse of her husband's associates, Daniela realizes she has made a terrible mistake.  Pulled into a world of political intrigue and shady dealings, she must learn to swim in shark-infested water or drown.


  Complete at 135k words, _Written in Red i__s set in a world where factions vie for power and corruption runs rampant within the church and government.  With morally-challenged characters, deep secrets, romance and bloodshed; this novel is sure to entertain readers who like a little grit in their romance._

_ 

Thank you for your time and considering this project.


  Sincerely,
  Anita Howitt
_






I hope along with my article on writing query letters, this helps you all on your journey.  Wish me luck as I send them 30 pages with which to make a good impression.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Apr 4, 2014)

You don't need luck! 
If they don't take it they are blind or dumb or both!


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Apr 4, 2014)

Yay!  Good luck, CM!!!  *fingers crossed*


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Apr 4, 2014)

Hoping you get good news!


----------



## Philip Overby (Apr 5, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## Ruby (Apr 5, 2014)

Wow! Good luck!


----------



## Rinzei (Apr 5, 2014)

Someone better publish it because I want to read that!


----------



## Reaver (Apr 5, 2014)

I was fortunate enough to Beta read an early draft of this great story and in my humble opinion they'd be foolish not to publish it. CM has created a vivid world full of rich, complex characters interacting in a very realistic way.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Apr 5, 2014)

Reaver is right, 
for those of you who have not read it you really need to!
I've not read the final draft yet, hint hint!  
But, anything she does is hard to beat so... 
I'd have to call into question the agent's abilities if they turn it down at this point.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 5, 2014)

Well... thank you all SOOOOO much for your support.  They have my first 39 (that's in the range of 30-35-ish right?) pages and I'm awaiting a response.  I'll surely let you know if they choose to represent my novel or it gets shot down.  I'm just glad that the agent at the top of my very short (containing only one agent) list is interested in seeing more of me.

I've spent a lot of time on this book and I hope it pays off.  I really just wanted you all to see the query that hooked them because that's two of my queries that have been accepted by one of the top-rated agents on that writer beware site?  sorry I don't remember the right name but I think that's close.  You all know what I'm talking about.  

I believed I got lucky the first time a query scored a partial in only a couple tries, but now I'm more convinced this particular type of query format is really what they're (those particular agents) are looking for.  So I sincerely hope you all can draw from this and use it to your advantages as you get ready to query.  Here is the article I wrote about the first query letter

How to Write a Query Letter

and just in case your agent asks for a synopsis (mine didn't) here is the companion article

How to Write a Synopsis

Go get 'em, scribes!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 6, 2014)

Congrats on your successful query and thanks for sharing! I bookmarked your article and this thread… I'll want to revisit this advice down the road.

Good luck with the next step! (Or steps…!)


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 6, 2014)

I appreciate your support (Sidekick and everyone).  I really love this community and while my journey was one I started alone (as a young person writing to entertain myself) I'm so fond of the friends I've made along the way and this wonderful forum that brought us together.  

Any way I can help the people here, I'm totally there with bells on.  You all have been an amazing support as I learned and I just KNOW that as we travel this road together, we all are growing.  I've seen it over the past three years and as we continue to draw new members, let us all remember how nervous we were when we posted that first chapter to the showcase or got our first crits back from people.  Or.. how about those first few challenges?  Anyone go back and read a couple and cringe, thinking, "I wrote THAT?!? YUK!!!"


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 12, 2014)

So it was rejected.  I just got the email.  Thank you all for your kind words, though.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Apr 12, 2014)

That's only one. If you believe in it, send it to another & keep working.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Apr 12, 2014)

Indeed. Keep at it.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Apr 12, 2014)

Yup.  My mom, also a writer, always told to expect to be able to wallpaper in rejection letters.  Keep up the good work and keep trying!


----------

